# Skimmed Milk



## pippaandben (Jan 16, 2012)

Have had my first appt with dietician this afternoon and was basically very pleased with the explanations and advice and leaflets. But  one thing that surprised me was that I should limit even skimmed  milk to 400ml a day due to the lactose - ie sugar in it. Any comments welcomed - and I thought I was doing so well!!


----------



## Mark T (Jan 16, 2012)

Personally I can't stand the stuff and wouold rather go without or drink water then touch it.

Skimmed is essentially very high GI because it contains lactose and has very little fat to slow down that lactose.  Full fat is actually better in this respect since the fat content will slow down the lactose.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Personally I can't stand the stuff and wouold rather go without or drink water then touch it.
> 
> Skimmed is essentially very high GI because it contains lactose and has very little fat to slow down that lactose.  Full fat is actually better in this respect since the fat content will slow down the lactose.



Ugh! Full fat milk (or even semi-skilled!) is too rich for me - I've drunk skimmed for years now  Sadly though, it's true that it's not great for your levels and a nice glass of cold milk has now gone the same way as a nice glass of fresh orange juice  I know only have milk in my tea, or occasionally cereal, although I have basically given that up now too.


----------

